# Aspire Triton



## Smoky Jordan (25/6/15)

Hi Guys

Who is going to get this tank on pre order? 

So amped for this one

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Jan (26/6/15)

I am also interested as well as in the rebuildable base which look like an optional extra


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (26/6/15)

Me 3! Me 3!


----------



## 3FVape (29/6/15)

We have it on pre-order on 3fvape.com


----------



## ErnstZA (29/6/15)

I actually won one on their site when they gave away 50 a day for 3 days. It went from Hong Kong to Dubai and left Dubai this morning

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (29/6/15)

Cool thx. Will you also be getting the rebuildable base?


----------



## ErnstZA (29/6/15)

Most probably.. First test out the standard coils


----------



## ErnstZA (29/6/15)

My Aspire Triton arrived! With a nice hand written note from Aspire!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan (29/6/15)

Please keep us posted on how it vapes. Im really interested


----------



## ErnstZA (29/6/15)

Will do. Just need to get some juice tomorrow!


----------



## ErnstZA (3/7/15)

Sorry I haven't gotten back,its been a crazy week! 
So I fired up the Triton and was quite pleasantly surprised. Vape it from a iStick 50w and it was really good. I was also very surprised to see how easy it fills from the top, even if you use bottles with think nozzles. The dual airflow adjustments are also neat. There is definitely a lot to play with before you get the perfect vape from it. 

It came with a 0.4 ohm coil inside which workes very well i must say. There was also an additional 1.8 ohm coil included in the box.

I myself do not really like to vape directly to lung, im more a mouth to lung kinda guy. I think for now I will stick with my Reo and my Nautilus Mini for now. Im actually selling the Triton now as Im no longer going to use it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Festival Panda (13/7/15)

So are any vendors getting these tritons and coils in anytime soon??


----------



## Christopher (14/7/15)

Festival Panda said:


> So are any vendors getting these tritons and coils in anytime soon??


I'm so excited for this tank but nobody seems to be getting them


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/7/15)

Christopher said:


> I'm so excited for this tank but nobody seems to be getting them


@Vapeowave will be getting these tanks soon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lushen (14/7/15)

@Vapeowave Will you be getting the rebuildable coils as well and when is anticipated arrival date?


----------



## JakesSA (15/7/15)

Should be here soon ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/15)

Any vendors actually have the Aspire Triton tank and coils in stock yet?


----------



## 3FVape (21/7/15)

We have Triton
http://www.3fvape.com/clearomizer/4...ainless-steel-pyrex-glass-35ml-04-18-ohm.html

and 0,4OHM coil 
http://www.3fvape.com/coil/4337-aut...re-triton-tank-silver-04-ohm-2530w-5-pcs.html


----------



## Deckie (21/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Any vendors actually have the Aspire Triton tank and coils in stock yet?
> View attachment 31731


Rob it looks like quite a few local vendors are going to be getting them in this week.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/7/15)

We have these inbound but only in August due to waiting for a co-shipment from Kangertech.

We are also bringing in the brand new Aspire Pegasus box mod which was released today. More info on this mod will be released over the next few days


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/7/15)

Gina said:


> We have Triton
> http://www.3fvape.com/clearomizer/4...ainless-steel-pyrex-glass-35ml-04-18-ohm.html
> 
> and 0,4OHM coil
> http://www.3fvape.com/coil/4337-aut...re-triton-tank-silver-04-ohm-2530w-5-pcs.html



Yes but then the shipping will take a month or more... I still don't have my REO Clone which I ordered a long time ago...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (21/7/15)

We get our products within 5 to 7 days from the date they leave our supplier. Had problems with DHL and TNT but our new shipping company is awesome.


----------



## 3FVape (21/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes but then the shipping will take a month or more... I still don't have my REO Clone which I ordered a long time ago...



Sorry for that. It is really not a nice experience. We are working to find new cooperation company for a faster delivery.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (24/7/15)

The Aspire Triton is now in stock with 1.8 and 0.4 coils as well as the Eleaf EC Ni200 coil which fits perfectly on the Atlantis and Triton Atomisers. Finally temperature control on your Aspire Subohm tank at a decent price!  Find them here


----------



## Frostbite (28/7/15)

Hey all we have a couple in stock at www.atomixvapes.co.za remember to redeem your points on checkout for some discount 

Happy vaping!


----------



## Nick (6/9/15)

So yesterday I purchased one.. and I have to say compared to my kangertech sub tank mini.. all things being equal, same juice, same 27 watts both tried on the eleaf 40watt, the triton is 0.45 ohms and my sub tank is 0.63.. I have to say I was underwhelmed by the triton. . Flavour no were near as good the vape was unimpressive, tried vents open and closed, up the watts to the max for the coil.. also this thing gets hot.. so basically a nice back up in an emergency but will not be using it full time ...


----------

